
In an age of robots, schools are teaching our children to be redundant - eiriklv
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/feb/15/robots-schools-teaching-children-redundant-testing-learn-future
======
woodandsteel
Excellent article.

You know, we have no idea what the future is going to be like. That means that
people are going to have to adapt intelligently. I think the way to do that is
teach school students to be competent, self-motivated learners. Does anyone
really disagree?

By the way, I think a lot of the opposition to this approach comes from the
political parties. The democrats support the education bureaucracies and
unions that want to keep things the way they are, and the republicans support
right-wing religions that see human nature as basically sinful and so in need
of rigid regulation. As for corporations, some want smart workers, others like
the fast-food industry want humans who are obedient robots. We have a long
fight ahead of us.

------
feistypharit
It's funny, I totally agree with this. It's like we're actively training kids
and computers for the same jobs.

------
tomek_zemla
This is an interesting opportunity for developing countries. Invest millions
in education redesign now, wait a generation or two and watch billions in
economic return as you become a global power independent of your
geographic/population size...

------
andai
Though the headline is depressing and somewhat obvious, the article itself is
hopeful and has links to a dozen different experimental schools. Worth a read.

